
Ask HN: What projects are you proud of and why? - remjo
Sometimes I look back to small projets I did, and it feels like time well spent, and that in turn motivates me to try new projets. How do you capitalize on your experiences?
======
jefflombardjr
As someone who is liable to fall into gumption traps[1] and try to make stuff
perfect, I decided to change my perspective and just start shipping code. Here
is one of the resulting projects:

[https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftw...](https://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=1465345642&mt=8)

It's simple, has a terrible ui, and I'm a little embarrassed by it. But it's
launched. More importantly I had fun doing it, and had fun documenting my
process and thoughts along the way.[2] I'm definitely using this as my
approach for solo projects from now on. Now I am deciding whether to make
improvements or go on to the next idea.

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gumption_trap](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gumption_trap)

[2][https://medium.com/@JeffLombardJr/how-to-launch-an-app-
in-a-...](https://medium.com/@JeffLombardJr/how-to-launch-an-app-in-a-
week-6c2b31762b2d?source=friends_link&sk=955219ac13768fcd03a6a249b3bf4a59)

------
thehoomanist
I worked for 10 years in TV and radio. I wrote, hosted, produced. I never once
felt as free and proud as when I started creating my own show and mailing
list, The Hoomanist.

I was able to break free from the pressure of making something profitable, and
just played at the top of my skills to make something meaningful.

I record and edit long profile interviews with people I admire, take time to
talk about what drives them in life, create the graphics, host my own Ghost
website. I backup all the uncompressed interviews on two remote servers and on
Millenniata discs.

On top of that, every week I select 6 thoughtful links to share with the
mailing list. I make sure it’s all stuff that ignites critical thinking and
doesn’t expire like the news of the day. I do my best to avoid any cynicism.

I talk to everyone and try to learn to listen better. A CEO, a director of
photography from Pixar, a porn star.

This is the preface to the project and a list of guests is easy to find if you
are interested.

[https://hooman.ist/preface](https://hooman.ist/preface)

------
amirouche
The project I the most proud of is hoply [0] because it is a long running
project. I mean by that that I started it several years ago and it is still
going on. There is not much code but every line of it I meant it. There is
still no real community around it but I am confident it is in the correct
direction. I had projects with much more success...

[0] [https://github.com/amirouche/hoply/](https://github.com/amirouche/hoply/)

------
p0d
I wouldn’t be bold enough to call myself a programmer but I have created a few
websites and apps which I could have bought a house from the proceeds. I’m not
boasting, just trying to give a sense of scale. In the past Some programmers
have laughed at the approaches and the ‘framework’ I use.

So to answer your question experience has taught me there are some who do
while there are many who talk.

